# Keeping the eyes clean



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

How do you all get the crusties out from under the eyes?
I have tried using warm cloth, to soften them, but still hard to get out. End up trying to softly scrape it out with my finger, but am afraid I'm pushing too hard!
Have also tried using a tiny comb to get it out. I try to remember to do it every morning.

Bella doesn't seem to mind, but I just wondered if anyone has an easier way. Suggestions greatly appreciated, thx's.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I use my fingers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I use a damp peice of cotton wool to loosen any deposit and then pull it out with my fingers. Max gets quite crust eyes, Phoebe doesn't.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Eye bogies 
I use my fingers too


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Eye bogies
> I use my fingers too


I prefer the term sleepy dust! ....... As if my Poos would have 'bogies'!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We call it gunk and we use fingers.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I use my fingers also . . . gently . . . Carley has them quite bad, Sami not so much. I can't stand them and remove them daily.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fingers here too - although I have discovered while Molly was cone wearing they were much worse - and sure enough now cone free she keeps her eyes pretty clean herself much of the time.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Eye bogies
> I use my fingers too



That's what we call them! I use my fingers as jasper's are usually crumbly and just pull out. He's not had many lately since I put him on the Lily's kitchen wet food with his kibble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone, guess it's fingers and wet cloth!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep, fingers here and unlike other grooming/teeth cleanin, she seems to quite like it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha eye bogies!!
Ralph doesn't really get them - only small dark easy to remove ones.
Ruby?? Big sticky gooey fur binding sticking blobs!!
I always thought it was their colouring, as it can show more on ruby than Ralph.
I just thing Ruby's a dirty little unladylike stinker!!


----------

